

Golang Gopher Laptop Stickers - polymathist
https://golangstickers.herokuapp.com/

======
polymathist
I wanted a laptop sticker of the go mascot. Since I couldn't find any on the
web, I made this.

------
sitk
i know google sold some early but ran out, thanks for this

